# Dacia Sandero Stepway - got one?



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm looking at the Dacia Sandero Stepway Laureate - the height for getting in and out of the car has a lot to be said for it. As does its price tag - you seem to get a lot for your money. I'm looking at maybe 2015 on. 

Professional reviews are a bit snooty about it but owner reviews are better on the whole.

Just wondered how many on here had experience, and whether it was positive or not?


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

My next door neighbour has one and is fairly pleased with it (not that he is ever pleased with anything!). :wink2:

He has had a few problems with the "eco" button (from memory), with it not always switching on and off (I could check if you want).

He has also taken it back to the dealership (only 2miles away) on several occasions as it only gets 68mpg rather than the 72mpg which they advertised. I've told him that temperature, wind conditions etc will affect the performance but he keeps moaning about it. He drives with a light foot and hates to have the turbo in action :surprise:.

His other problem is that the aerial catches on the "up n over" door of his garage.

As you can see: really serious problems :crying::crying::crying:

Gordon

PS He's getting on a bit and was left a decent inheritance from his father. He eventually decided to buy a new car (rather than keep his old banger on the road or leave it all to his son) but IMO he could easily have gone for a "better" vehicle. He thought about replacing it last year (whilst complaining that the only improvement was electric windows in the rear) and was offered £8k, having paid over £11k for it. I don't know what sort of price they sell for at the moment. He also found it hard to appreciate that his VED would go from zero to £120, so the gains were decidedly marginal.


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Dacia Sandero Stepway Laureate*

Hi all,
Having 'done the maths' after having a few problems with my 2009 Antara 4wd with potentially having to replace transfer box at £4200, Propshaft at £1000, Abs sensors, tyres etc. decided to check out the Dacia range which are very popular in Europe and here now.

Settled on a 67 Sandero Stepway Laureate which is 40mm higher than Sandero in Cosmos Blue which the missus wanted.
Based on Renault and having the 1.5 DCI engine capable of 80.4 mpg - I've managed on one run at legal limits with headlights on at 70.2 mpg so far.
Has cruise control, speed limiter, Dab radio, sat nav , media player off USB stick, Bluetooth for phone for phone connection works well, air con, reversing sensors, ECO mode. Tyre Pressure Sensors.
Swopped the Antara and £10k and well pleased so far. Tax is £140 under new regs so OK.
Ride is fine and goes like the proverbial off a shovel.
Slight niggles.

As it's quite high geared, need to use 3rd below 30mph and 50mph before engaging 5th. Getting better as miles go by. (3500)

Back doors shape means they are sharp at the top and at face height although all doors open wide. got to watch parking in supermarkets.
Boot release is inside or key. Central Locking works only on the doors. Interior light and boot light a bit dim but easily sorted with LED strips.
Bought an aftermarket centre armrest as we missed that.

Dacia Forums reasonable.
Any more info required, just call.
Cheers,
Alan


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

We are on our second Duster. We looked at the Sandero initially but decided with two growing grandchildren the bigger Duster was what we wanted. Don't know if the Sandero is the same but only minor niggle with the Duster is driver seat height adjustment, only two, up or down. Apart from that it does and has everything we need. Ours is 65 reg Prime so has all the gadgets, air con, satnav, media centre and spare wheel. Noticed that the police in France use them so decided that they can't be too bad.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Some useful comments from others. I find the Parker's guide reviews quite accurate and in some depth.

https://www.parkers.co.uk/dacia/sandero/stepway/review/

The reviews of my last 3 cars (Mazda mx5, Nissan Xtrail and Hyundai i10) were very close to my findings.

Davy


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for the info folks - all helpful.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi all

i worked at the dacia factory in Romania about 10 years ago for a couple of weeks setting up a spot welding line

they were still making the old model dacias ( Renault 12) things were nor so good in those days
but have got so much better over the last few years the main problem in those days was the steel was very soft and if it had a knock the door frames soon went out of shape

from memory the factory had around 22,000 workers

we ate in the directors restaurant and had out own drivers to take us to the hotel and run us up to the mountains for a couple of trips out

they were really nice people but very poor

barry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dacia_Sandero


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We too are car hunting, but after this review we'll keep looking I think.

https://www.parkers.co.uk/dacia/sandero/stepway/review/


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

im just wondering what the re sale value is on a dacia

ask a kid if they would buy a dacia i dont think us older generation would mind having a car that is practical and a cheaper brand

remember lada yugo and scoda in the old days 

barry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Got married in a white Lada, pre Riva model, always wanted the Niva off roader, too expensive now, had a Moskovitch briefly, lately a Kia, been looking at the Dacias, not seen one I could live with, but did like the seat height.


----------

